#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  The GSM Codec,satellite communication,free ebook download

## mohd_faiz

The encoder is comprised of four major processing blocks.as shown in figure 15.6The speech sequence is first pre-emphasized, ordered into segments of 20 ms duration, and then hammingwindowed.This is followed by short-term prediction (STP) filtering analysis where the logarithmic area ratios (L&R's) of the reflection coefficients rn (k)are computed.





  Similar Threads: Master Antenna TV System,satellite communication,free ebook download The Telephone Channel,digital communication,satellite communication,free ebook download Tracking System,satellite communication,free ebook download Earth station,satellite communication,free ebook download The USDC Codec,satellite communication,free lecture notes

----------

